# Ntl phone and call 13434 anyone?



## Effie (19 Aug 2008)

I currently have NTL for Bb and am considering getting their phone package with free calls to local numbers included. I am currently using call 13434 on my landline and it saves me a fortune in call costs.

Does anyone have the NTL phone package that I am considering getting and have they had any success using the call 13434 number with it? 

Many thanks


----------



## ClubMan (19 Aug 2008)

What about what it says on their website?


> *[broken link removed]*
> (Mobile users, NTL, [broken link removed])​


​


----------



## Effie (20 Aug 2008)

Yes Clubman , I saw what Call 13434 said on their web site but I don't know anyone who uses this service on an ordinary landline let alone on the NTL  digital service and am concerned as to if or how, this is working out with the digital NTL telephone service setup. 

NTL have said to me they don't block numbers so I really need to know the long term viability of using 13434 as an override service like I do now on the landline in order to keep my call costs down.

I am looking for someone who is currently using both of these packages together and who can fill me in as to what the quality of the line is etc. given the Voip aspect of things for both services. (Most of my calls would be going overseas and or to mobiles both Irish and English, and I definatley can't afford to pay NTL the high prices they are looking for , for calls to mobiles or landlines in the UK )!



Needless to say, I'd rather find out the  negative aspects of going down this road before signing up to NTL, rather than being possibly sorry after!!


----------



## ClubMan (20 Aug 2008)

Effie said:


> Yes Clubman , I saw what Call 13434 said on their web site but I don't know anyone who uses this service on an ordinary landline


I use it on the _UTV _landline service and it works fine.


----------



## addob (20 Aug 2008)

I use 13434 on BT and have no problems using it, I just dial a local number instead of 13434 and then make the call as usual.

The only difference I've found is that sometimes it takes a lot longer for the call to go through, for example I've heard the phone ring 7 times but it's only been two rings on the other end.

addob


----------



## Effie (21 Aug 2008)

Thanks ClubMan and Addob, I have found that calls sometimes using 13434 drop out or go completely on my landline so it is good to see how other people fare . 

However I still need somone who is currenly using the NTL digital phone system alongside the call 13434 especially with the drop outs I have currently with 13434  to see if it is worth my time to go down this path.


----------



## irash (21 Aug 2008)

We used to have the NTL package and I had no problems using 13434 with that (I think it does not matter which telephone service provider one is using when diling 13434 connection number, which is 6850850. I think 13434 only has a toll free number if your operator is Eircom)
We later changed the NTL package to the Perlico phone and internet package and got all land-line calls free with that.
So all I pay for is 13434 calls (no fee to dail in to 13434).
But!!! I have to say that the call drop rate with 13434 ig quite high (no wonder, every time you re-dile they charge you connection fee) 
I don't think it depends on who your service provider is (in any event quantity of call drops in my case was the same with both operators)


----------



## addob (21 Aug 2008)

Oddly, and I hope i don't jinxs myself here but I don't seem to have a problem with dropped calls with 13434, sometimes the connection is terrible but that woudl be my only complaint.

ad


----------



## irash (21 Aug 2008)

I guess it might depend on where one is calling. I often call countries where they still use analog lines


----------



## podgerodge (21 Aug 2008)

I have NTL phone.  Use 13434 all the time via 6850850.  Never had a dropped call in the year I've been with NTL.


----------



## Effie (25 Aug 2008)

Podgearodge, can I ask which speed package are you with NTL as I am wondering if the upload/download speed is similar to what I'm getting on the 3 gb package?


----------



## podgerodge (27 Aug 2008)

20 meg


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2008)

Effie said:


> I am wondering if the upload/download speed is similar to what I'm getting on the 3 gb package?


Do you actually mean 3Mbps? Or is 3GB the download cap or something? If you are getting 3Gbps broadband then please tell me where!


----------



## Effie (31 Aug 2008)

Hi Clubman, sorry yes it is 3 meg.  

Thanks Podgerodge. I would think 20 meg may make a great difference to your potential to get excellent phone call reception but I can't afford to go up the packages hence hoping  that there is someone out there with my package of 3 meg and it still working ok with call 13434 aspect of things?


----------



## podgerodge (1 Sep 2008)

Effie, as far as I know you will still get excellent phone call reception on the 3 meg package as NTL ensure that "enough quality" is given to this side of the service.  I'm sure there is a term for this.  It really would not be in their interest to offer the service on that package if it could not support it properly.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

Can't you pay _NTL _and extra fiver or something a month to cover all peak/off peak national/_UK _calls or something like that in case it's of any help?


----------



## Effie (3 Sep 2008)

Hi Clubman, NTL don't do any package covering calls to Uk. I only spend about €7/month on local calls and my overseas calls and calls to mobiles are what sends my costs up.

NTL currently charge in the Region of 10 cent/minute to the Uk landline, not exactly cheap. At least call 13434 charge 0.5cent / minute plus 5 cent connection to the same destination, an awful lot cheaper. 

I rang NTL about their packages but the chap there said they aren't planning to bring in a call package covering the Uk hence my plan to keep with Call 13434.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2008)

Sorry - I thought that they had a package covering _Ireland/UK_.


----------



## Effie (3 Sep 2008)

Thanks Podgerodge, the NTL side of things might be ok but needless to say, it's not in NTL's advantage if I divert to another provider for cheaper calls.

 It's the interaction between the two systems working in Tandem is what concerns me given the "dropped calls" issues that I currently have using Eircom and Pre Carrier Select.


----------



## podgerodge (4 Sep 2008)

with NTL when you use 13434 you are dialling a dublin number - 6850850 - hence the quality should be no different than dialling any other dublin number.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

Yes - but then _13434 _route the call onto the ultimate destination themselves so that would be relevant to the sound quality between the endpoints.


----------



## Effie (5 Sep 2008)

My point exactly Clubman.

 My situation is that I call analogue lines in the UK etc and have dropout with an Eircom landline and the NTL equivalent version of a landline isn't worked the same way as it goes via cable. 

Is there a good chance of more increased  problems on the NTL line worked in conjunction with 13434 , especially when calling analogue lines overseas???


----------



## aircobra19 (5 Sep 2008)

Effie said:


> My point exactly Clubman.
> 
> My situation is that I call analogue lines in the UK etc and have dropout with an Eircom landline and the NTL equivalent version of a landline isn't worked the same way as it goes via cable.
> 
> Is there a good chance of more increased problems on the NTL line worked in conjunction with 13434 , especially when calling analogue lines overseas???


 
It doesn't got the whole way on cable so I'd say it would be exactly the same for dropouts only with worse quality.


----------



## Effie (6 Sep 2008)

Thanks Aircobra, Thats why I needed to find other forum members who are using the set up as I was planning to use to find out do they have any issues  with dropout/ loss of quality etc. 

The last thing I want to do is find out having signed up for the NTL package, is find that it won't work well with 13434 and I'm stuck with paying out €14/ month and still have to hang onto the landline!


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Sep 2008)

I base my opintion on that I have the NTL phone and the quality is ok most of the time, but can sound like a mobile call at times. I've had no dropouts. But if you had them with your landline, then I would guess its the 13434 service rather then the line causing the fault. I would also say that the quality of the NTL line (or landline) is going to different for everyone as it depends on the physical quality of the line/cable to your house and the local area. Also its depends on how heavily the service is used, the contention in your area. 

So what its like for me isn't that useful for you.


----------



## podgerodge (6 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Yes - but then _13434 _route the call onto the ultimate destination themselves so that would be relevant to the sound quality between the endpoints.




indeed.   I'm presuming if the call itself via 6850850 is of normal quality any dropouts would be 13434's fault and not NTL's.  So if normal phone calls are working well 6850850 should not be any different - unless the service itself is experiencing problems getting the voice back to the caller.


----------



## Effie (7 Sep 2008)

I'm in the Dublin 3 area  so I guess I need some to find someone in my area who can better inform me re how good the telephone NTL service is in my locality. I'll ring NTL in the am and try to find out what the current contention ration is and see what needs to be done to get the best option. Thanks folks for your help thus far.


----------

